# Ist Avatar 2 zu lang? James Cameron sagt "Lasst mich in Ruhe!"



## Icetii (7. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ist Avatar 2 zu lang? James Cameron sagt "Lasst mich in Ruhe!"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ist Avatar 2 zu lang? James Cameron sagt "Lasst mich in Ruhe!"*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2022)

Mindestens 3 h ? Uff. Nicht schlecht. Das wäre dann ja fast The Right Stuff (Der Stoff aua dem die Helden sind) Länge.


----------



## hunterseyes (7. Juli 2022)

Die Kinos machen doch eh bei extremer Überlänge eine zwischenpause. Zumindest war es noch vor einigen Jahren so...


----------



## WasEnLos (7. Juli 2022)

Solange die 3h+ sinnvoll genutzt werden, um eine spannende Geschichte zu präsentieren, habe ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2022)

Bei The Right Stuff war es so. Da fand ich 0 Durchhänger, 0 Leerlauf oder ähnliches. Aber es wird schwierig die Leute wirklich über 3 h bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juli 2022)

Ist die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne so stark gesunken ?

Bei den Herr der Ringe Teilen sah das doch nicht anders aus.
Klar kann man es so machen wie bei Dune wo man relevante Dinge vorenthält aber den Rest so weit auswalzt das es für 2 Streifen lang, aber wenn es passt und keine unnötigen Längen im Film sind ist die Welt doch in Ordnung. 🙄


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne so stark gesunken ?
> 
> Bei den Herr der Ringe Teilen sah das doch nicht anders aus.
> Klar kann man es so machen wie bei Dune wo man relevante Dinge vorenthält aber den Rest so weit auswalzt das es für 2 Streifen lang, aber wenn es passt und keine unnötigen Längen im Film sind ist die Welt doch in Ordnung. 🙄


Es steht und fällt mit der Präsentation. Wenn das Material langatmig ist können auch 2 h Film zu viel sein. Wenn das Material ausreichend ist und das Material nicht zu langweilig präsentiert wird sind auch 3 h oder 3,5 h nicht zu viel.


----------



## golani79 (7. Juli 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Die Kinos machen doch eh bei extremer Überlänge eine zwischenpause. Zumindest war es noch vor einigen Jahren so...


Bei uns hier gibt es schon Pausen, wenn ein Film knapp über 2h geht


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2022)

Tja die Schweizer.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. Juli 2022)

Drei Stunden sind OK wenn auch der Inhalt stimmt. Der erste Teil ging auch 2,5 Stunden und ohne 3D Bling Bling war der eine ziemliche Qual.


----------



## golani79 (7. Juli 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja die Schweizer.


Ne ne .. da komm ich nicht her


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2022)

Das letzte Mal dass ich einen 3-Stunden-Streifen im Kino ohne Pause gesehen hab war *The Green Mile*. Vielleicht war das Personal eingenickt oder so, keine Ahnung, aber meine Blase hatte es bis zum Schluss durchgehalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2022)

Da konntest das gerade noch umschiffen.  Aber bei so einem 3 Stunden Film, da könntens dann bei der Hälfte schon mal eine kleine Pause machen.


----------



## Desotho (7. Juli 2022)

"The way of the water". Und die Schwächen rennen aufs Klo. Passt doch.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2022)

_"Demnach sei es für ihn ok, wenn man während des Films aufsteht und das Klo aufsucht."_

Klingt ja nach einem hohen künstlerischen Anspruch an das eigene Schaffen...


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2022)

Naja wat mut dat mut.


----------



## hunterseyes (8. Juli 2022)

Wie auf der Autobahn - die Leere Colaflasche wird dann eben vor Ort wieder gefüllt.


----------



## Fireball8 (8. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal dass ich einen 3-Stunden-Streifen im Kino ohne Pause gesehen hab war *The Green Mile*. Vielleicht war das Personal eingenickt oder so, keine Ahnung, aber meine Blase hatte es bis zum Schluss durchgehalten.


Und das trotz der Pinkelprobleme und -szenen mit Tom Hanks?  Stark!


----------



## Frullo (8. Juli 2022)

Das Problem welches die Kritiker doch viel eher haben ist der, dass man einen solchen Film im Free-TV mit all den Werbeunterbrechungen nicht mehr zeigen kann: Wenn schon ein 2-stündiger Film auf 3 Stunden gestreckt wird, wie will man dann einen 3,5-stündigen Film an einem Abend zeigen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2022)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Und das trotz der Pinkelprobleme und -szenen mit Tom Hanks?  Stark!


Nun ja, es war jetzt nicht so dass ich "Rasierklingen pissen" musste, SO schlimm nicht... 🤣


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun ja, es war jetzt nicht so dass ich "Rasierklingen pissen" musste, SO schlimm nicht... 🤣


Vielleicht hat das Thema auch hemmend gewirkt, aus selbigen Grund😁


----------



## JenniferBeaumont (26. September 2022)

Es gibt Filme die lang sein müssen, damit sich ihre Geschichte entfalten kann. Sie als Beispiel Lawrence von Arabien. Wie sollte ma so einen Film in eine 120 Minuten Laufzeit packen? Ich setz mich gern ins Kino und genieße 3 oder  auch 4 Stunden Film, wenn der Film er Wert ist. Avatar ist es alle mal.


----------

